# General Paranormal thread



## Begemot (Jun 6, 2019)

Occasionally I add horror/paranormal pictures to the random pics & gif thread but I always felt the vibe there was more suited to eccentrricities and meme culture more than horror.

@Recon & I were thinking about a general thread for fossicking through the darkness in the still of the night. Even if the emphasis is too broad I'm thinking of a catch-all thread for dark games, movies and literature. I'm hoping you'll all give us an understand of Gothic & Paranormal culture.

 For me the quickest and best way to access horror is the creepypasta and I'll start by adding some recent finds tonight:







East Yorkshire: part 1





East Yorkshire Part 2









Skinwalker story::




Okinawa ghost story:





'Sherlock'




Oh, yeah, @Recon found this as well, it's pretty meta...


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jun 6, 2019)

@Ron /pol/ turned into a ghost and fucked my mom once.


----------



## Recoil (Jun 6, 2019)

Putting these in one place was a great idea!
We both love works that pull horror out of unexpected or seemingly mundane places. That's been a big trend in Horror over the last ~20 years & it's given us things like the found footage narratives of Blair Witch & Outlast. The meta-horror of Danielewski's "House of Leaves" shares the same sub-surface dread that defines Konami's Silent Hill 2. Reality is a scab that's peeled away to reveal a Hell that was always there but often overlooked. The notion of an "Other World" that intersects our own from time to time is something I've seen in Celtic mythology. At the heart of this conceit is the belief that reality is "thin" in some places. Travel between the spirit world and the base reality is thought to be possible in these places. 

The role of horror in these narratives isn't what we're used to. It's ever present, it's woven into the setting as opposed to being embodied in an antagonist or a monster.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jun 6, 2019)

Recon said:


> House of Leaves


Yes. All of the yes.
ETA:





@Recon thoughts?


----------



## Recoil (Jun 6, 2019)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> Yes. All of the yes.
> ETA:
> 
> 
> ...


Never knew this song existed. I'll give it a spin now.
I had serious electronic music tunnel vision for years, what with how vast the field is.



Exigent Circumcisions said:


> @Recon thoughts?


Question, is this sampled music made by sampling instruments IRL?
Never heard anything like that before. It's quite a production ethos.


----------



## LofaSofa (Jun 6, 2019)

Paranormal stuff is fiction you mooks.


----------



## Eryngium (Jun 6, 2019)

chekovia said:


> Occasionally I add horror/paranormal pictures to the random pics & gif thread but I always felt the vibe there was more suited to eccentrricities and meme culture more than horror.
> 
> @Recon & I were thinking about a general thread for fossicking through the darkness in the still of the night. Even if the emphasis is too broad I'm thinking of a catch-all thread for dark games, movies and literature. I'm hoping you'll all give us an understand of Gothic & Paranormal culture.
> 
> ...


Great thread but you should spoiler some of the stuff in the OP

Shadily on youtube has a bunch readings of some /x/ 4chan greentexts that are pretty good.

Here are a few of the better ones:

This ones probably the best reading hes done but it's a bit corny. /k/ mixed with /x/





This ones more of classic /x/ story.





This ones a good one.





This ones probably the most stereotypical /x/ story.


----------



## PL 001 (Jun 6, 2019)

I love a good ghost story. Here's one of Art Bell's old annual "Ghost to Ghost" call in shows. Good stuff to listen to if you get yourself in the proper mindset


----------



## gun (Jun 6, 2019)

i always liked it when there was creepy stuff in the cursed images/videos threads

this first one was already posted the the cursed video thread but i think its neat 




























Eryngium said:


> Great thread but you should spoiler some of the stuff in the OP
> 
> Shadily on youtube has a bunch readings of some /x/ 4chan greentexts that are pretty good.
> 
> ...




i remember all the jojacob666 and shirtfag videos that were posted on /x/ back then, shirtfag made a new account called creepypaste but it seems he's left again, last upload was 4 years ago, its a nice repository of videos from everywhere


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Jun 7, 2019)

I met a strange woman once.




edit: other strange women more than once, but this was the strangest.


----------



## Begemot (Jun 7, 2019)

Recon said:


> Putting these in one place was a great idea!
> We both love works that pull horror out of unexpected or seemingly mundane places. That's been a big trend in Horror over the last ~20 years & it's given us things like the found footage narratives of Blair Witch & Outlast. The meta-horror of Danielewski's "House of Leaves" shares the same sub-surface dread that defines Konami's Silent Hill 2. Reality is a scab that's peeled away to reveal a Hell that was always there but often overlooked. The notion of an "Other World" that intersects our own from time to time is something I've seen in Celtic mythology. At the heart of this conceit is the belief that reality is "thin" in some places. Travel between the spirit world and the base reality is thought to be possible in these places.
> 
> The role of horror in these narratives isn't what we're used to. It's ever present, it's woven into the setting as opposed to being embodied in an antagonist or a monster.


'House of leaves' might be a proto variant of 'The backrooms'.

I'm ashamed to say I missed out on on most of the silent hill games, I played 'Silent Hill: Homecoming' and was actually okay with that, though I know that is heresy.



Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> I met a strange woman once.
> View attachment 790220
> 
> edit: more than once, but this was the strangest.


Um.....

Also, if you guys think Japanese horror manga primarily consists of the grotesques of Junji Ito I would suggest a superior and more subtle work would be 'Fuan no tane' (seeds of anxiety):





						Fuan no Tane
					

It's a collection of very short and mostly atmospheric stories dealing with urban legends, ghosts and superstitions all organized around a specific theme (school, visitors etc.). Some are just two pages long.




					mangarock.com


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Jun 7, 2019)

chekovia said:


> Um.....



Sorry, I edited my post.


----------



## Begemot (Jun 7, 2019)

Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> Sorry, I edited my post.


No, just worried about your love life, mate....


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Jun 7, 2019)

chekovia said:


> No, just worried about your love life, mate....



phew, thought you might be her and got the wrong message. She was a killer so...


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Jun 8, 2019)

Yay, time to dump my favorite spooky greentexts
This one's an absolute classic




Another classic




This is one of the more obscure ones




Someone already mentioned Shadilay, so here's two more channels with readings of scary tales - Keque and Kekke The OP
And to cap it all off, here's a motherlode of an archive of of /x/-related content: creepypastas, greentexts, images, articles, you name it. Enjoy, frens


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Jun 9, 2019)

I'm an Old fuck so I'm Into the proto-creepypasta, Urban Legends. They're based on area and it's a pretty interesting subject to read into if you're interested. The best site I know for finding these things (And if you look long enough, you'll see similarities and patterns emerge in the stories.) is The Shadowlands, where you'll likely find where you live if you're in the US.


----------



## kadoink (Jun 10, 2019)

My one paranormal experience I can recall off hand was doing storyboards for a short film project at another dudes house. Oddly enough this guy I met was a guy my dad knew in high school which was kind of funny but his house was old and kind of had a sort of mixed feeling to it.

A feeling of comfort with something feeling a little "off", like if you were alone you never really felt alone. I kind of had a feeling someone died in the house related to the owner(or his roomate). Now, I doubt theres a place in the world where someone hasn't died so it'd be silly to ask "did someone die here?" at random, but the thought was nagging me.

So day 2 of filming at his place and as we set up a camera and get the lighting equipment in place I get the nerve to ask him "Dude, I know this is going to sound really out of place and I'm not saying this as a joke or anything...But did your father die in this house"

And he said "No. My dads still alive".  So naturally I realized I was crazy and needed to up my medication and probably cut back on the ol interwebs.

The End.

...Ok, he followed up with "But my roommates father died here, and you're standing directly where we found his body."

Lucky guess?


----------



## BOONES (Aug 22, 2020)

Had a Strange few sightings. So today I saw an apparition of a deer, I thought i had just hit it in the middle of the road. I came to my senses and realized nothing happened pretty quickly.

Maybe it was a ghost of someone who died from hitting a deer, i mean it was a male deer so maybe the person got impaled or something, boy would I hate to be the schmuck who hit that one.


----------



## FitBitch (Aug 22, 2020)

Once I was driving to work in broad daylight and I saw a... Shadow? Cross the road. It was upright like a physical object, as large as a bear and with a lumbering gait. As I drove through it my radio cut off abruptly. Damn thing never worked again after that and I had to drive in silence until I totaled that van on a deer about a year later.


----------



## definitely the FBI (Sep 6, 2020)

So I've had this experience that I've only told close family, but after seeing that ole kiwi has a paranormal thread, I can kinda write it out for posterity's sake so here it is. 
I was in Afghanistan with the Marines over 7 years ago. I was on a platoon patrol base that was maybe 15-20 meters from the nearest compound. We began to get engaged just about 2-3 times a day there, and in order to allow the Marines time to sleep, we were sent 18 Afghan police personnel to stand watch while we were getting what little sleep we could get. The insurgents rarely hit us at night because we had NVGs and other technology that made fights at night not worth it for Taliban, so it didn't matter how poorly trained the police were because the minute we heard a shot it would wake everyone up. 
Well the Afghan police usually had the best hash ever, so one night I couldn't sleep, and decided to climb up on every post, until I found somebody with hash. The first two posts were a bust, and the third post was my next destination. As I came closer I saw three dudes up in the bunker which was abnormal, and they were pointing and whisper shouting to one another. Because of the HESCO barriers around the PB, I couldn't see what they were pointing at so I climbed the ladder up there. When I got up on the post, the commander (who was NEVER awake at night) grabbed me by the shoulder and started pointing out among the buildings, it was at this point that I noticed that one of them was sobbing gently almost like he was a scared kid. I looked in the area the commander was pointing at, through my RCO (or acog if you were in the army), and didn't really see anything until a TREE MOVED. It took a few seconds for me to really register what happened and my mind couldn't really correlate what I saw but the more I focused the more I realized what I was seeing. 
What I thought was a large tree trunk (probably 20-25 feet high) CROUCHED and disappeared behind a set of compounds. I actually "yelped" when it fully disappeared and that woke up our 0331 team (machine gunners in the Marines) who slept in a tent closest to the wall. I pretty much didn't bother with the ladder, but jumped off the post and started yelling to the MG team what I saw and they all woke up and kicked the afghans off the post and setup the 240. It hadn't "stood back up" yet and for a minute, I thought I had imagined it, or the stress of the deployment had me way more fucked up than I realized. 
We were staring at the area I showed them so hard, I felt like my eyes were gonna explode, and then it fucking stood back up and began walking left to right and it's legs were so fucking thin, one of the Sgts said it looked like a stick insect. By then, EVERYBODY was awake on the patrol base, and unlike in horror movies, all but three people saw it. It kind of moved like stop motion. It gave most of us a headache, and our pointman, who was literally made of stone, peed his pants. It finally got about 500 meters away before we lost sight of it. If I was to describe it, I would say it was over 20 feet tall, had really long skinny legs and VERY long arms but I couldn't see where they ended because of the compound walls. It was very dark in overall complexion and seemed to be almost textured like tree bark.
When we got home, my unit had a lot of suicides (10 out of 33), and everytime I talk to one of my buddies from my unit, the spindly horror is literally the first thing that's mentioned EVERYTIME. To this day, I have no idea what it was, but I know it wasn't deployment stress because 1. We all saw it, and 2 it glowed when viewed under thermals. I try not to think about deployment too much, but I've heard similar stories from other units in the area, and some units said they were followed by it during night patrols, but it never got too close to them. If anybody has any ideas or could offer a psychological explanation for shared hallucinations, please lemme know.


----------



## Wraith (Sep 6, 2020)

LofaSofa said:


> Paranormal stuff is fiction you mooks.


Nuh uh! I knew a half chinese girl who was so flat chested her boobs were ghosts.

Well I'm glad somebody read my mind to make this thread. I watch all those dumb you tube channels sometimes when I'm working. "15 SCARY VIDEOS THAT WILL MAKE YOUR COLON BLOW ASS CHUNKS FROM DIMENSION K!" Those ghost hunting folks and such. There's so bad it's amusing.


----------



## definitely the FBI (Sep 6, 2020)

Wraith said:


> Nuh uh! I knew a half chinese girl who was so flat chested her boobs were ghosts.
> 
> Well I'm glad somebody read my mind to make this thread. I watch all those dumb you tube channels sometimes when I'm working. "15 SCARY VIDEOS THAT WILL MAKE YOUR COLON BLOW ASS CHUNKS FROM DIMENSION K!" Those ghost hunting folks and such. There's so bad it's amusing.


"I found a spooky Pokemon Cartridge"


----------



## Bumblino (Sep 16, 2020)

Not super spooky but the house I'm in has a clock that's weird. It's one of those cast-iron small traditional clocks that you wind up with one of those rotating thingies on the back, but it's in really really bad condition. The watch part (the circle with the handles) is loose and basically sectioned off of the mechanism behind and the thing that you use to wind it up has a bork piece that supposedly connects that to the rest of the gears. Everytime my mom winds it up it starts ticktocking but when I do it it doesn't work. Sometimes it starts ticking on its own for no reason, and the rhythm of the ticking is different (superfast or normal or slow, no rhyme or reason). So there you go, "spooky" clock story.


----------



## FitBitch (Sep 19, 2020)

definitely the FBI said:


> So I've had this experience that I've only told close family, but after seeing that ole kiwi has a paranormal thread, I can kinda write it out for posterity's sake so here it is.
> I was in Afghanistan with the Marines over 7 years ago. I was on a platoon patrol base that was maybe 15-20 meters from the nearest compound. We began to get engaged just about 2-3 times a day there, and in order to allow the Marines time to sleep, we were sent 18 Afghan police personnel to stand watch while we were getting what little sleep we could get. The insurgents rarely hit us at night because we had NVGs and other technology that made fights at night not worth it for Taliban, so it didn't matter how poorly trained the police were because the minute we heard a shot it would wake everyone up.
> Well the Afghan police usually had the best hash ever, so one night I couldn't sleep, and decided to climb up on every post, until I found somebody with hash. The first two posts were a bust, and the third post was my next destination. As I came closer I saw three dudes up in the bunker which was abnormal, and they were pointing and whisper shouting to one another. Because of the HESCO barriers around the PB, I couldn't see what they were pointing at so I climbed the ladder up there. When I got up on the post, the commander (who was NEVER awake at night) grabbed me by the shoulder and started pointing out among the buildings, it was at this point that I noticed that one of them was sobbing gently almost like he was a scared kid. I looked in the area the commander was pointing at, through my RCO (or acog if you were in the army), and didn't really see anything until a TREE MOVED. It took a few seconds for me to really register what happened and my mind couldn't really correlate what I saw but the more I focused the more I realized what I was seeing.
> What I thought was a large tree trunk (probably 20-25 feet high) CROUCHED and disappeared behind a set of compounds. I actually "yelped" when it fully disappeared and that woke up our 0331 team (machine gunners in the Marines) who slept in a tent closest to the wall. I pretty much didn't bother with the ladder, but jumped off the post and started yelling to the MG team what I saw and they all woke up and kicked the afghans off the post and setup the 240. It hadn't "stood back up" yet and for a minute, I thought I had imagined it, or the stress of the deployment had me way more fucked up than I realized.
> ...


Did no one take a picture? You said it showed up on the thermals but did you guys have a way to photograph it?

I'm really curious about what it could be.


----------



## The Moment (Feb 5, 2021)

definitely the FBI said:


> So I've had this experience that I've only told close family, but after seeing that ole kiwi has a paranormal thread, I can kinda write it out for posterity's sake so here it is.
> I was in Afghanistan with the Marines over 7 years ago. I was on a platoon patrol base that was maybe 15-20 meters from the nearest compound. We began to get engaged just about 2-3 times a day there, and in order to allow the Marines time to sleep, we were sent 18 Afghan police personnel to stand watch while we were getting what little sleep we could get. The insurgents rarely hit us at night because we had NVGs and other technology that made fights at night not worth it for Taliban, so it didn't matter how poorly trained the police were because the minute we heard a shot it would wake everyone up.
> Well the Afghan police usually had the best hash ever, so one night I couldn't sleep, and decided to climb up on every post, until I found somebody with hash. The first two posts were a bust, and the third post was my next destination. As I came closer I saw three dudes up in the bunker which was abnormal, and they were pointing and whisper shouting to one another. Because of the HESCO barriers around the PB, I couldn't see what they were pointing at so I climbed the ladder up there. When I got up on the post, the commander (who was NEVER awake at night) grabbed me by the shoulder and started pointing out among the buildings, it was at this point that I noticed that one of them was sobbing gently almost like he was a scared kid. I looked in the area the commander was pointing at, through my RCO (or acog if you were in the army), and didn't really see anything until a TREE MOVED. It took a few seconds for me to really register what happened and my mind couldn't really correlate what I saw but the more I focused the more I realized what I was seeing.
> What I thought was a large tree trunk (probably 20-25 feet high) CROUCHED and disappeared behind a set of compounds. I actually "yelped" when it fully disappeared and that woke up our 0331 team (machine gunners in the Marines) who slept in a tent closest to the wall. I pretty much didn't bother with the ladder, but jumped off the post and started yelling to the MG team what I saw and they all woke up and kicked the afghans off the post and setup the 240. It hadn't "stood back up" yet and for a minute, I thought I had imagined it, or the stress of the deployment had me way more fucked up than I realized.
> ...




This makes me think it was a jinn that haunted a tree. Jinn haunt different things and people will make offerings or allow their sick to sleep beneath them in order to be cured or be given the information to cure themselves. They’re known as tricksters so maybe that’s what was going on with this tree situation you experienced. 

Alternatively, maybe all of your dinner drinks were spiked. Maybe that is what caused a shared psychosis with you and everyone who was up. Stress is also a huge factor with SP.  Just spitballing here.


----------



## Begemot (Apr 22, 2021)

Only about 10% of skin walker stories are actually decent. Sorry....


----------



## Begemot (May 6, 2021)

It finna be an imagedump, cavebeasts:


----------



## Begemot (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Begemot (May 24, 2021)

A Vietnam war greentext mix


----------



## Uncle June (May 24, 2021)

I really like the videos posted by very active channels that have an out of place video with a paranormal element in it, usually undetected by the poster.

For example, 






Sintax77 has been posting videos for over 10 years, mostly about firearms and camping. In this video, however, there are some out of place, creepy things that happen.

At 42:33 you can hear a deep voice say "be quiet, stay silent."

At 54:00 you can hear the same voice, angrier, saying "get ooout!"

At 56:35 a voice laughs when the dude takes a wrong turn. 

As far as I know he has never commented on this, nor seems to care. Seems unlikely that he'd fake it, but I'll let you guys make up your own mind.


----------



## Begemot (Jun 1, 2021)

South Korean stuff from /x/


----------



## Cavalier Cipolla (Jun 1, 2021)

Advice that will save your life: if you're in an abandoned building that's haunted and you see some weird figure that makes weird noises as well, it's not a ghost. It's a homeless crackhead. 

Another advice: want to buy a fancy house but don't have the деньги? Spread around the story that it's a haunted house, and if you're lucky its value will drop significantly. Then you buy it, "purify" it with the help of some exorcist, and its value will rise.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Jun 1, 2021)

Cavalier Cipolla said:


> Another advice: want to buy a fancy house but don't have the деньги? Spread around the story that it's a haunted house, and if you're lucky its value will drop significantly.


It's probably more effective to pay the crackhead from the abandoned building to hang around the neighborhood with their crackhead friends.


----------



## Cavalier Cipolla (Jun 2, 2021)

Pope Negro Jon the XIIIth said:


> It's probably more effective to pay the crackhead from the abandoned building to hang around the neighborhood with their crackhead friends.


Hmmm, that could also work. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Begemot (Jun 2, 2021)

CharlesFosterOffdensen said:


> I really like the videos posted by very active channels that have an out of place video with a paranormal element in it, usually undetected by the poster.
> 
> For example,
> 
> ...


Fuck, EVPs scare me. 



Pope Negro Jon the XIIIth said:


> It's probably more effective to pay the crackhead from the abandoned building to hang around the neighborhood with their crackhead friends.


Or y'know, become a crackhead as well to join in the fun.


----------



## Begemot (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## SomethingFishi (Jun 12, 2021)

When I was young I spent most weekends at my grandma's house.  She lived in the city, and her house was not only small but super old.  I was scared of the dark back then, so there was always a lamp on when I slept. One time when I was around 7 I woke up in the middle of the night. I don't know what woke me up, but the first thing I saw was a shadow standing beside the bed.

It wasn't against the wall or anything; it was standing in the room like a person would, but there were no details to the body. It was like someone had pulled a shadow off the wall and let it inhabit a 3D space. 

I felt a weird sort of calm when I saw it. I watched it turn and round the bed before walking into the halls without making a sound. I never saw it again.

Fast-forward like a decade and I'm talking with my mom about weird paranormal stuff. I brought up the shadow and she looked surprised. She told me to call my grandma and repeat the story to her. I did, and to my surprise, my grandma replied with a nonchalant "oh, that was just so-and-so". 

Turns out that some old lady owned the house before they did, and my grandparents would see her pacing the hall at night sometimes. Eventually she would stop showing up, but weird stuff was always going on in that house. There was a grandfather clock- a family heirloom- that rang at random times, despite my grandfather insisting that it lacked the parts to do so. 

When my mom lived there, she would see orbs constantly, and had this weird thing happen where wind would suddenly fill her room in the basement. I've been in there before; there are no windows, one doorway, and it had concrete walls. Nobody knows why it would randomly become windy in there. 

Even now that I'm older and more skeptical, that event keeps me sort of wary to paranormal stuff. It doesn't help that my childhood home also had some strange happenings, like this whistling I've heard a few times. The first was when I was 10-ish. My room was in the basement- the only bedroom on that floor. I was brushing my teeth with the bathroom door open behind me. Out of nowhere there was this loud whistle- imagine how you would whistle to get someone's attention- but it was weirdly low and slow. Two tones, the first high and the second lower, like someone was whistling "yoo-hoo".  I looked into the mirror but there was no one in the hall behind me, despite the whistle echoing off the bathroom walls like the source was in the doorway. Still don't know what to think of that.

I heard it one other time nearly a decade later. I was leaving my bedroom (adjacent to the bathroom in the hall) and was reaching for the hall lightswitch when there was a curt whistle over my left shoulder. It was super loud and close, and way more jumpscare-ish than the first. To cope with the weirdness, I named the whistling thing "Whisp" and tried to envision it as some kind of prankster ghost. I still don't know what it was, but it's been a few years since I've had to deal with it. 

I've sort of resigned myself to the belief that I'll never understand those things.


----------



## Begemot (Jul 12, 2021)

Dunno if I should ask to 'borrow' some of the links from the other older paranormal threads? There's some decenttuff there. I'm thinking some horror manga links?


----------



## Shiversblood (Jul 15, 2021)

I think the ghosts are out there. I can see some of the ghosts when I concentrate.


----------



## formershroomeryuser (Jul 16, 2021)

Shiversblood said:


> I think the ghosts are out there. I can see some of the ghosts when I concentrate.



Do ghosts like the anus of Trent? Like I figure being a ghost and spending an eternity wandering the earth could be lonely and terrifying.

But spending an eternity slamming your cock in the anus of Trent could make an eternity seem pretty great.

But a ghost it like passes through objects. So how could it appreciate the anus of Trent if Trent's anus is solid?

Unless it could solidify its cock. If the ghost could solidify its cock it could find pleasure. Can you imagine Casper the friendly ghost slamming his cock into the anus of Trent in just the most friendly way? Wow that is hella pleasure for Casper and things of a hella ghost finding pleasure nature and things of that nature.


----------



## Hate (Jul 16, 2021)

LofaSofa said:


> Paranormal stuff is fiction you mooks.


Paranormal is not about "ghosts and ghouls" it's about events that happen that can't be explained or difficult to. You faggot


----------



## Begemot (Aug 24, 2021)

Hate said:


> Paranormal is not about "ghosts and ghouls" it's about events that happen that can't be explained or difficult to. You faggot


We need some more Forteans in kf.

Also, borrowed from random images with permission.....


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Aug 24, 2021)

Begemot said:


> We need some more Forteans in kf.
> 
> Also, borrowed from random images with permission.....
> 
> View attachment 2474922


The "proof? In my /x/?" just makes that perfect.


----------



## An Account (Aug 24, 2021)

Man, sometimes /x/ greentexts can almost fool you into thinking that board is actually worth something. Almost.


----------



## Begemot (Aug 25, 2021)

An Account said:


> Man, sometimes /x/ greentexts can almost fool you into thinking that board is actually worth something. Almost.


Here's some more I found....


----------



## BingBong (Dec 28, 2021)

here's some great stories to listen to on these cold winter nights.









also, here's one of the best /x/ channels around right now. daily uploads
Midnight Broadcast


----------



## Begemot (Jan 7, 2022)

BingBong said:


> here's some great stories to listen to on these cold winter nights.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, I'd also add these guys as well:




			https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCCD4-G3Aokt2sM7TYQV2HmA
		











						The Pancreas Denial Conspiracy Explained: Feat. BTS!!!
					

This is an excerpt from Dead Rabbit Radio Ep 44 "Ghost To Ghost."Full Episode: https://deadrabbit.podbean.com/e/ep-44-ghost-to-ghost/Subscribe and listen to ...




					www.youtube.com
				






Also, an interesting theory about furries:


----------



## Begemot (Mar 3, 2022)

> Kramer: [slides in] WELL! You won't believe what happened to me today!
> Jerry: What happened?
> Kramer: I noclipped right out into the backrooms!
> Jerry: Y-you what? No clipped?
> ...


----------



## Begemot (Mar 29, 2022)

Also, just again highly recommend you guys watch this youtube series: Bedtime Stories  It's pretty lowkey but has a wide range of topics. Best watched at night.


----------



## Begemot (May 31, 2022)

I thought I might add this interesting Indian story I found on /x/:




> I'm Indian American. My family lived in the states but we would go to India every summer to visit relatives. Up until this point we had always stayed in Bangalore and made day trips to a village not far outside the city to visit my uncle's family. In 2017, when I was 16, they invited us to stay with them in their village near Mullayyanagiri (a mountain) for a few weeks and make day trips to Bangalore instead. My parents figured why the hell not, it would give us more family time and would be less noisy and busy than the city.
> 
> Now my uncle's son, Prathap, was fairly rebellious and had rejected his parent's attempts to arrange a marriage for him with a girl from the same village and caste for years. He didn't want an arranged marriage, he wanted a “love marriage” and he held out for years having one brief chaste relationship after another with girls from Bangalore that never went anywhere and fizzled out before reaching a point where he could introduce them to his family. By this point he was desperate, and at least partly driven by horniness to find a wife. It seemed he might soon give in to his parents wishes and meet with a girl they thought would be a good match for him. However, after they arranged for the two to meet, he had canceled on them and told them he found a girl named Rupina he was “serious about” and that he wanted them to meet her instead.





> This all came about, my parents said, because Prathap had seen his older sister Suvrita married off in an arranged marriage to a man that at first had seemed kind and upstanding, but had later been outed as a violent alcoholic. He killed her and then himself one evening after she chastised him for his heavy drinking, just a few years prior. Prathap didn't want to make a mistake by marrying a chameleon.
> 
> We got there while this was unfolding, after he had canceled and before the meeting with his new gf. It was late at night when we got in to the village after taking a taxi from Bangalore, which had itself followed a non-stop flight from Chicago into Bangalore. My dad and mom set up in a spare room and I got the couch. It was dead quiet at night out there. The houses weren't separated by much distance but most of the folks were very conservative farmers who slept early and woke early. That first night's sleep was blissful.
> In the morning I went with my dad down to the corner store to buy a few essentials like toothbrushes and toothpaste (as well as some of his favorite treats, like peanut chikki) and on the way back he remarked that my cousin's new gf was coming over for breakfast with my cousin and would probably be there when we got back. We passed our uncle on the way back delivering our dirty laundry, and their own, to the local dhobi (washer) man. He told us Prathap was home with his girlfriend and to expect breakfast. Sure enough, when we got back the smells of masala dosa, idli, vada and black tea greeted us along with a woman we had never seen before. A beautiful woman, well out of my cousin's league. She was standing beneath the tree in my aunt and uncle's small yard that Prathap, his sister, and I had all played on when we were young kids during my summer day trips to their village. Prathap was there with her, and they were talking with my aunt.





> The first few minutes I laid eyes on this woman are seared into my memory alongside a peculiar feeling. Looking back, it was her intense stare that stood out the most. When she looked at you, her eyes and the expression they wore seemed to move freely of the rest of her face. Like how you can tell a fake smile when a person doesn't smile “in the eyes”. Her fashion was out of place too, she was wearing boots, which was unusual for anybody over there. She had a sweet soft voice, and was friendly and extroverted, but she was always clinging to my cousin, her arm looped around his, almost as if she was using him to balance. She seemed uncomfortable on her own two feet. Within minutes, the peculiar feeling was gone and I felt pretty enamored with this bubbly, beautiful woman.
> 
> I don't remember much of the first conversation over breakfast except that it was the usual hodge podge of questions that Indian parents ask their children's potential spouses. “Where did you go to school”, “What do you do for a living”, “How much do you earn?”, and of course “what is your caste?” My uncle and aunt are fairly liberal minded people for village dwelling Indians, owed partly to the fact that they had been previously in Bangalore for their education as young people before returning. They didn't mind this woman's answers to their questions, and they didn't mind her different, “lower caste.” I remember a lot of friendly discussion and laughter. Her laughter mostly, extremely sweet and inviting. I soon forgot her strangeness, and felt a twinge of jealousy over my cousin's relationship with this beautiful, sweet girl .





> The one thing I do remember very clearly, because I saw it for myself and because my father remarked upon it, was that my cousin looked tired, sleepless even, and it showed a lot on his face. Bags under his eyes, faint wrinkles, and so forth. My father asked him if he'd been getting enough sleep (wink, wink, nudge nudge) and my uncle hushed my father. Prathap just replied that he had been sleeping extremely well and he must just need to freshen up a bit.
> 
> When they left around noon, my uncle and aunt remarked that she seemed very sweet and a good match for my cousin, but that they think he should meet the girl they had set up for him first before he makes a decision. My dad wasn't really interested in his nephew's love life and made plans for us all to find a restaurant in the village to eat, or else we would take a taxi back into Bangalore and then rickshaw around looking for a good place to get our grub.
> 
> My uncle said there would be no need for that, there was a little outdoor market in the village where we could get lunch so that's what we did. We stayed there most of the day chatting about nothing important and enjoying the fresh air and when we got back to my uncle's house the sun was setting. We had been eating all day so none of us was hungry, so we had some tea and relaxed in front of the TV watching ridiculous Kannada movies. Near midnight my uncle and dad retired to bed and I turned off the TV and curled up on the couch not long after. My aunt and mom were long asleep.





> It couldn't have been any later than 3 in the morning when I woke up and needed to take a piss. Their bathroom wasn't inside, like many Indian village homes they had an outhouse with a floor toilet like the kind that is common across Asia. I stumbled out into the quiet dark and clumsily slammed shut and latched the door of the outhouse behind me, hoping I didn't wake anyone sleeping inside. I relieved myself and turned around to unlatch the the wooden door to the outhouse and beat my retreat back inside when I saw movement through the gap in the door.
> 
> In the faint light of the moon I caught a glimpse of the color and texture of brown skin through the gap, and could tell the movement was very near the door. The next moment the same moonlight illuminated an eye peering through the gap as whoever was standing on the other side attempted to pull it open. I heard a raspy, high pitched woman's voice say something in Kannada that I couldn't quite make out.
> 
> I was so startled by the gaze of a stranger and the sudden, forceful attempts to yank the door open that I yelled out loudly “What the fuck” and must have woken up my father, because I heard the door to the house open again and he came out asking if I was alright. The eye, and whoever it belonged to, had vanished into the night. I unlatched the outhouse door when I heard my father's voice nearby and stumbled over to the porch where he was standing.





> He asked me what was up and I relayed to him the encounter I had just had. He cocked an eyebrow while listening and then said “You were probably just half-asleep.” By this point the adrenaline was wearing off and I asked him about what I thought the figure on the other side of the door had said to me.
> 
> “Sundara”
> 
> ...





> The meeting my aunt and uncle set up for the coming Saturday was three days off. The day before the meeting my aunt and uncle received a frantic, shrill phone call that I later learned was from the mother of the woman Prathap was to meet. She was in a panic and crying as she asked my aunt if she had seen her daughter recently. It turns out the daughter had gone for a walk to the village well earlier in the day and had not returned. Her bucket was found overturned beside the well, its water spilled. In the mud near the exterior of the well were found a single pair of footprints, leading away from the well.
> 
> The village headman was going house to house and organizing us into a search party. Prathap was at home at this time and we all joined in the search but turned up nothing. The disappearance of this girl cast a shadow over our trip and we felt uneasy staying in the village so my dad made arrangements for us to leave on Monday. It was Friday night.
> 
> ...





> She greeted me and I asked her what she was doing in the village as I thought she had gone to Bangalore with Prathap, but she told me they had stopped for drinks for the road first, and that he was waiting for her. I asked her who that man was, and she told me he was her father. I didn't have any reason to doubt her and it made sense to my horny distracted 16 year old brain so I just nodded and she patted me on the shoulder and stumbled off.
> 
> But there was something else I had noticed, that I began to notice even more as she walked further from me. Her gait was awkward and unnatural, like she had trouble taking each step. I stared after her for the longest time when suddenly, after a bit, she turned back to look and I felt my blood curdle at the expression on her face.
> 
> Because there was no expression. It was as if her eyes were dead and the muscles in her face had been completely relaxed. Everything drooped. But I remember the face she wore when she saw that I was looking. It transformed into the most sinister, wolflike stare I had ever seen, as the skin pulled back well beyond its normal tautness. I felt myself transfixed as she stumbled awkwardly forward, all the while staring back at me until she turned down a far street and disappeared behind some distant houses. I didn't dare turn my back until she vanished. Then I booked it back home empty handed.





> When I stumbled inside I found my parents and aunt and uncle in an excited state. My uncle was holding an axe and, to my surprise, Prathap was there. They were heatedly discussing something in Kannada for a few minutes before they noticed I was home. It was then that my parents filled me in.
> 
> Prathap had not gone to Bangalore with Rupina. He had left on his moped to pick her up for the trip but had caught her in the company of another lover, a man much older than himself. They had argued and she told him he would get over it soon enough and accept her for who she is. She told him that her love with Adesh was true love like what they had and he should understand. Prathap, upon hearing this, had come running back home and left her there with the old man.
> 
> ...





> I voiced my doubts and my uncle glanced out the window at the tree in their yard. The same tree that Suvrita, Prathap, and I had climbed and laughed on together as children. He showed me the axe in his hand. “We will find out the truth soon enough.” And out the front door he went, making a beeline for the tree where he swung the axe back and then toward the tree.
> 
> I shit you not, the moment that axe wedged itself into the trunk of that tree, a shrill wailing started up in the distance toward the mountain. This only seemed to further excite my uncle as he swung furiously at the groove in the tree again and again, until he had nearly worn through it. With each swing the wailing drew closer, but was still distant enough that we could not witness its source.
> 
> ...


----------



## Begemot (May 31, 2022)

Jusr some more greentexts:


----------

